# Jalapeno Smoked Sausage..



## sam3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yea baby!

10 lbs of ground pork, AC Legg #139  seasoning and some #1 cure.

Here we go!





Into the Kirby mixer



And done.


Regrind through the 3/16" plate



First set of links!


All done and ready for an overnight sit in the frig.


Smoking tomorrow. Be back later.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2012)

looks great Sam...... keep it coming...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Those look great Sam


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice looking sausage, Sam! I bet that will be good!


----------



## fireman jb (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, interested in the finished product...


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 30, 2012)

OHHHHHHHH how i love this site..........I learn so much.......


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here they are going in the smoke. Using Pecan wood for this smoke.



130 for 1 hour no smoke
140 for 1 hour with smoke
150 for 1 hour with smoke
160 for 1 hour no smoke
170 for 5.5+ hours until I hit an IT of 152.

Cooling down



Close up



Money shot. These are really good!



Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great so far!


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 30, 2012)

Mmm! Mmm!  Those look mighty fine!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow it looks great


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

Any idea how this jalapeno mix compares to using raw fresh jalapeno's? They look good.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> Any idea how this jalapeno mix compares to using raw fresh jalapeno's? They look good.



This was my first time making anything like this, so I don't have an answer. But I am going to try a homemade mix with fresh jalapeno's next. Also make the link longer, so they fit on a hot dog bun.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

sam3 said:


> This was my first time making anything like this, so I don't have an answer. But I am going to try a homemade mix with fresh jalapeno's next. Also make the link longer, so they fit on a hot dog bun.




Cool you will have to make  note in your next post which kind of jalapeno you like better, powder mix or fresh raw.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

Are those green things in the meat dehydrated jalapeno that came in the package or is it some other spice?


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> Are those green things in the meat dehydrated jalapeno that came in the package or is it some other spice?



Those are the dehydrated jalapeno's Ross. The mix does offer some heat. 
I'll be sure to take note between the fresh and dehyrated the next time.  I'm sure fresh will be much better hands down.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Sep 30, 2014)

I am going to attempt a very similar recipe with an 80/20 Antelope/pork fat mixture over the next few days. I am going to do 15 Lbs of regular sausage (Texas style smoked links),  7.5 Lbs of jalapeno, and 7.5 Lbs of chocolate habanero links smoking with a pecan/mesquite mixture.

After it's all said and done I'll post photos and results.


----------



## smokerjohnny (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey would I need to cure this even if I smoke it right away?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2014)

smokerjohnny said:


> Hey would I need to cure this even if I smoke it right away?




 YES !!!!!!....     When smoking meats, it is a very good idea to use cure....  without it, you may be creating botulism....


----------



## smokerjohnny (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, thanks Dave. One more question; do you always use the same cure for sausage?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2014)

smokerjohnny said:


> Okay, thanks Dave. One more question; do you always use the same cure for sausage?



Cure #1, Prague Powder, Pink salt.....  all are the same...  6.25% Nitrite in salt...


----------



## smokerjohnny (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------

